# How hard is medical college and getting into medical college in 2021?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Medical school or college can be challenging but not as hard as people show on the internet. If have an interest in medical education then it will get the most beautiful & challenging journey of your life.

Nothing is too difficult. All you need is hard work and patience and determination. Remember, that even little victories count. Winning everyday battles will help you in winning the war. Stay there and keep fighting.

Also taking admission in medical colleges or universities is not hard today because there are many universities in Canada or the USA that offer a great deal to students with quality education & provide scholarships also.

Currently, I am a student of MD Degree at all saints university SVG they provide the best career options as well.


----------

